# Como sacar una fuente DC en proteus isis



## elalfo (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola, necesito sacar una fuente para alimentar el 4046 
y ¿cómo puedo visualizar la salida ? 
Gracias


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2011)

Buenas,

¿A que te refieres con visualizar la salida? Si te refieres a insertar un terminal de alimentacion tienes que ir al menu "Terminals mode" que esta justo debajo del menu que tienes seleccionado en la foto. Haces click en "Power" y la insertas com un componente cualquiera.

Recuerda que tienes que indicar que voltaje quieres en "Design" -> "Configure power rails"

Si no es esto lo que preguntas, intenta explicar mejor cual es tu duda.

Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 7, 2011)

El 4046 ya está conectado a VDD y VSS(GND), los pines están ocultos, cuando quiera saber si un componente (Sobre todo Digital/Lógico) tiene alimentación tienes que hacer lo siguiente:
Click derecho en el componente > Edit Properties y ver si el Botón hidden pins esta presente en la ventana de edición...
Y para visualizar las salidas hay varias formas, pero prefiero usar Logicprobe para componentes Digitales, lo buscas en: Pick Devices > Debugging Tools


----------



## elalfo (Feb 7, 2011)

> ¿A que te refieres con visualizar la salida?


visualizar la salida en un osciloscopio, o una gráfica que me muestre la frecuencia y el voltaje. 
Gracias



> El 4046 ya está conectado a VDD y VSS(GND)


pero en VCOIN tengo que meter una fuente que varíe de 0 a 5 V. entonces necesito una fuente DC y ya con unas resistencias variar el voltaje. 
Gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 7, 2011)

El proteus tienen un OCR:



Y la fuente la encontras aca:


----------



## elalfo (Feb 9, 2011)

Gracias ¨_¨, perdón por las molestias


----------

